# Px4 20 Round Magazines



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Good Afternoon Everyone: Is there some special way to disassembly the Px4 9mm 20 round magazines? I can easily clean my 17 rounders - just hard getting the floor plate back on with the stiff spring. I know how to disassembly the mags and even called Beretta on it. Are all 20 round mags very still to get the floor plate off? Is it just a matter of muscle strength? Others experiences would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, the 20 round PX4 magazine in which you refer is a 17 round magazine with a 3 round extension. The 3 round extension has a locking and unlocking tab which must be unlocked before you can remove it or install it then locked after you install it. If you already have the extentsion on the magazine this is all you would need to do.

Likewise, the older floorplates do not have the two little wings on the side of the floorplate whereas the newer floorplates do and with the newer generation magazines a slot for them that has cutouts for the side floor plate tabs which works w/o modification, except as noted below***.

If you have an older generation magazine you must remove the newer generation floor plate tabs to get it to work with a older generation magazine.

I just found this out myself when I recently ordered a new generation magazine with it's newer generation floor plate with the side tabs. *****P.S. I've just noticed if you have the newer generation magazine and floorplate you may still have to cut the floorplate tabs off for it to work with the extension.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

denner said:


> Well, the 20 round PX4 magazine in which you refer is a 17 round magazine with a 3 round extension. The 3 round extension has a locking and unlocking tab which must be unlocked before you can remove it or install it then locked after you install it. If you already have the extentsion on the magazine this is all you would need to do.
> 
> Likewise, the older floorplates do not have the two little wings on the side of the floorplate whereas the newer floorplates do and with the newer generation magazines a slot for them that has cutouts for the side floor plate tabs which works w/o modification, except as noted below***.
> 
> ...


*THANK YOU ever so much Denner. * I deeply appreciate your detailed post. It was exactly the information that I needed. Not being mechanically and never having experience with these 20 rounders, I missed the locking tab on the side of the mag. I even called Beretta Technical support and either the staff member thought I know about the locking tab or did not bother mentioning it. I did tell him I was pushing down on the bottom of the floor plate. Anyway, I was easily able to take my magazine apart and after 1200 rounds there was not much residue. I previously used the end of toothbrush to push down the follower about 2" and used Q Tips dipped in CLP to clean the residue away. Apparently, that was enough to clean it. However, after 500 to 1,000 rounds I do like disassembling the magazines to ensure cleanliness. In addition, for my Walther PPQ M2 .22 the magazines has preservative grease on the insides.

Once again my deepest appreciation.


----------

